# Easy LBL guide done in reverse



## Tyjet66 (May 11, 2010)

This is my first guide, tell me what you think. I did all the moves while facing the back face to make the algorithms (saved in the video description) easier to learn.


----------



## Kirjava (May 11, 2010)

Cool idea doing it from the back. Bit of an odd LBL variation though, I think everyone should be teaching some 8355 varient as the standard beginners method these days tbh.


----------



## Tyjet66 (May 11, 2010)

Kirjava said:


> Cool idea doing it from the back. Bit of an odd LBL variation though, I think everyone should be teaching some 8355 varient as the standard beginners method these days tbh.



This was the original method I had learned, I thought it was easy when I first started.


----------



## Kirjava (May 11, 2010)

You are not everyone.


----------



## Tyjet66 (May 11, 2010)

Did I claim to be?


----------



## Cride5 (May 11, 2010)

Kirjava said:


> I think everyone should be teaching some 8355 varient as the standard beginners method these days tbh.



Me too. The standard beginner LBL last-layer is terrible for beginners. 8355 is simple, minimises algs, and will eventually promote better understanding of the cube than LBL (imho). I think the main reason people like to teach LBL is its obvious transition to Fridrich. I personally regard that as a negative, not a positive


----------



## Kirjava (May 11, 2010)

Tyjet66 said:


> Did I claim to be?




I don't think you understand why I said what I said.


----------



## jms_gears1 (May 11, 2010)

Kirjava said:


> Tyjet66 said:
> 
> 
> > Did I claim to be?
> ...


 
Because 8335 would be a better choice, logically, for a majority of people than his method. Plus just because it was easy for him does not mean that its easy for everybodies?

Just ask Aki


----------



## MiloD (May 11, 2010)

Kirjava said:


> Tyjet66 said:
> 
> 
> > Did I claim to be?
> ...



I do; you're the forum ***hole .


----------



## riffz (May 11, 2010)

I can't be bothered to watch the whole thing, but one thing I noticed right away is that the lighting is too bright and makes it hard to see the sticker colours.

Also, although you did it from that angle for better viewing, I think the ultimate angle is from your viewpoint like badmephisto because then you can still demonstrate how you would execute the algorithms yourself. Most beginners won't care about that part but I think its still good to portray the algorithms the way that they could be executed fast.


----------



## Kirjava (May 11, 2010)

MiloD said:


> Kirjava said:
> 
> 
> > Tyjet66 said:
> ...




I'm not sure if you understand, either.


----------



## dabmasta (May 19, 2010)

Kirjava said:


> MiloD said:
> 
> 
> > Kirjava said:
> ...



Then elaborate already


----------



## megaminxwin (May 19, 2010)

When I first saw the title, I thought you were doing it from the top down.

Then I realised that that's sort of what Dan Brown does.


----------



## Kirjava (May 19, 2010)

dabmasta said:


> Kirjava said:
> 
> 
> > MiloD said:
> ...




jms_gears1 already did.


----------



## JTW2007 (May 20, 2010)

megaminxwin said:


> When I first saw the title, I thought you were doing it from the top down.



I thought it was going to be a scramble using only inverted beginner method algs, but in reverse order.


----------

